# HELP! which gender of rat is nicer, in your expeariance?



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

??? im looking to buy 2 female rats, but i have heard that girls are active and hyper and boys are layed back and cuddely, on google searches it gives you a explaination on the behavior of rats but when it gets to the part where 'Which gender is the best?' it simpley says 'it depends what person you are!' So i would like to know what breed you prefer! and why. And it would be nice if you can tell me if the answers from searches ive looked at are correct.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

I haven't had any males yet, but own 3 females. Yes, they are much more active and rarely sit still in your lap to pet them. They enjoy exploring and are very curious of their surroundings (one of my girls, the ''leader'' of the group, loves running after the vacuum cleaner, whereas EVERY other animal I have, cats and dog, are scared to death of it). Males, from what I've heard are more laid-back and lazy. Females are a little more easy to train, because they're alert. But for me the most important thing to choose a gender for is health. I wanted males at first, because most females will get tumors some day, and it's a very stressful condition. Males might get too, but not so often. Apart from that, males also smell more and might scent-mark often. And when introducing new rats to the group, males will tend to fight more than females. My girls get on very well with each other. My suggestion is to choose based on what kind of pet you prefer, relaxed or funny/adventurous, and health issues. Both make great pets of course. I hope that helps!


----------



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

I have three females, and two males. The males are really a WHOLE lot more affectionate than the females. It's really surprising how much of a difference there is. Of course, the females are fun too, and with enough interaction can be more easily handled. Something about the males though... they are little pee'ers. So beware of that if you do choose to go with the male option.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

The sites are right that it depends on what you like in a pet  Neither gender is better, just different.

I personally like girls. Girls I find far more interesting because they are more active, I do not like when rats just lay there the whole time lol. Girls will still cuddle though, especially when they are no longer babies. Healthwise, girls have the con of being more prone to mammary tumors, and obviously uterine issues but that can be gotten rid of with a spay while they are young. They tend to be bigger chewers, but there are exceptions to every gender stereotype, so remember that.

Males are better for people who don't like really active pets that they want to mostly just "hang out" or "chill" with them . They're more likely to cuddle with you for longer periods. They tend to mark more. Healthwise males are more prone to kidney issues, CHF, and HED. Behaviorally they can become hormonal, but that is fixed with a neuter-you can wait and see if they become hormonal though it doesn't have to be preventative.

Many prefer mixed sex colonies too, best of both worlds! lol You just have to alter one or both of the rats. Many rescues have altered rats.

Rats of either sex are great


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

Every rat is different. Each has its own personality and it can be hard to pick! Female rats, from personal experiences are much more active and adventurous just like everyone said, and it is hard to get them to sit still sometimes.

Males tend to be much lazier and more cuddly which is something I personally like. But they can also have spurts of energy to! 

It all depends on your lifestyle and preferences. Personally, I like males because they are great to have out when you are relaxing and they snuggle up to you, but I also adore my girls.

Either way you go, you wont be disappointed with your ratty friends.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Smesyna hit the nail on the head
Each gender has their own health risks but alterations are great for fixing that

In my opinion males are way better, but that is for me because I love lap rats. I love that they cuddle and lay for scratches and curl up on me for a nap
They are also considered better for first time owners because they are larger, less active and calm. Females can b challenging because of their activity and energy. But if you are looking for a rat that prefers to run around and climb about then that would be a female


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

^ That's so true, each time I try to have them sit on my lap they always want to get away, and soon I'm up again looking for them!


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I prefer girls as male rats give me a rash and make me wheeze. I quite like the insanity of playful girls, and they're quite happy to have a quick cuddle before going off and doing their own thing.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i love my lazy boys  my girls were a lot of fun too with their crazy antics but they were way too destructive for me. i could never go anywhere because i was always dreading the mess i'd have to return to if i left them alone in the cage for more than a day....


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

thank you all, i would, idealy like a lap rat, so i think ill go with the male option, i have figured that both males and females have there ups and downs, and all are very unique I just have problems thinking of names... But who doesnt?!?! Im going to Chester in March, so i think the male is best for that, seen as though they are lazy and wont make a big mess!

Thank you, your advise has been much help


----------



## Falliiing (Jan 6, 2011)

I adore my girls. They are SO funny and adventurous, will get into anything and always successfully annoy us within 10 minutes of being out of their cage...but its all worth it. They are SO affectionate, they will find any way to crawl up our legs to give us kissed and hold our faces.
My girl Pepper loves to be pet in her cage when shes sleepy, and if I rub her belly when shes in free roam time she'll do this funny spaz and completely lay back in my hand.

I just got a boy this weekend because I wanted to have a lazy rat too, so far he isn't that amazing as the girls~ still needs a LOT of trust and training to be a lap rat =/


----------



## Candaloo28 (Apr 28, 2010)

I am a total boy lover. ;D I have both males and females and I like my boys a bit more though I love all my rats. My boys are more cuddly and kissy and follow me around my rat room. I have one that likes to curl up by my head on a pillow and watch me : (see picture). My boys are more interested in being with me, my girls are more interested in being around me aka my girls are busy rooting around here or looking for something over there and generally very active but in my general area  . Girls do slow down when they are over a year (but not by much) but boys slow down after 5 months or so, I like to call them lazy little buggers. So, it does depend on what you are looking for. Do you want a companion that will snuggle up while you watch TV and take naps with you or one that will entertain you with their antics and adventurous spirit... It all depends on what fit you best. Remember though, are exceptions to ever rule... Good luck!  and here is a helpful site: http://www.ratcare.org/2008/rat-care/boy-rats-girl-rats/ 








(it was Halloween) 

*warning: link removed - please do not advertise your unpassed rattery in post.*


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Neither males nor females are better or nicer in my opinion. It simply depends on the individual rat and where they come from.

For me personally - I select strongly for good temperament. As a result, my males and females are pretty much identical in temperament. My females are just as laid back as my males, my males are just as "hyper" (not very) as my females. There really is no real difference between the sex of my rats, simply differences in personality between individuals of either sex.


----------

